# Jerky in the oven???



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Anyone have any idea's on making jerky in the oven? I have pork and beef to use.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Never done it in the oven but my dehydrator takes about 8 hours at 160 degrees to dry it. Should be somewhere around that. Probably longer as the dehydrator has a fan to circulate the heat.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

cut it in strips (with the grain), marinate, set oven on about 200 degrees. place tinfoil on bottom of oven to catch drippings. stick toothpicks through one end of strips and hang from top rack. place a spoon or something in oven door to allow moisture to escape and test in about 3 hrs. you can cook longer for dryer consistency. turns out pretty good. I've found some of the premixed jerky season bags at Walmart are hard to beat unless you have a secret recipe


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

cool thank's I will try and see how it work's.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

put in back of pit for 1hr with a good smoke then finish in oven, lowest setting w door cracked open


or cheat and use liquid smoke in the marinade


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Zachs southwest jerky seasoning and the above instructions. Turns out good!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I do like Coastaloutfitters....*

Smoke on the smoker for 2 or 3 hours then finish up in oven on lowest settings like others suggested.

I am pretty old and missing a few teeth, so I like mine a litter softer or "chewer" than the rock hard stuff!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have used the stuff from Academy. It works great! I tried it on the smoker......I think I over did it a little. I would rather eat bark. Once I tried it in the oven, door cracked like stated above, it worked out great. My times are way less. I guess it depends on how thick you cut it, but 1/4 inch and 1.5 hours at 200 worked great! I also added some course fresh cracked black pepper. It is gooood and WAY cheaper than anything you can buy. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

allied kenco they are located in N.houston ..they have anything and everything when it come to jerky, susuages,cures etc. I use Zacks old fashoned peppered ..and add too that about 2 packs per i make mine liquid soak it for about two days,allied has metal trays that are designed just for the oven


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> cut it in strips (with the grain), marinate, set oven on about 200 degrees. place tinfoil on bottom of oven to catch drippings. stick toothpicks through one end of strips and hang from top rack. place a spoon or something in oven door to allow moisture to escape and test in about 3 hrs. you can cook longer for dryer consistency. turns out pretty good. I've found some of the premixed jerky season bags at Walmart are hard to beat unless you have a secret recipe


This way works well...if you don't have a dehydrator....I've done it more than once....


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

all good ideas, I do mine in oven ach year (deer jury/goose), I make myu own marinate- or you can use one form Academy. I set oven to 150-200 degres (depending on thickness of meat)-make sure oven door is cracked as mention before. I make mild or!!! can I get a napkin to wipe my nose kinda (for me /Dad). good luck 
PS,
I just lay mine one a cookie wire rack (Academny has rack in the food saver area with seasoning)


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

we have one of these for oven smoking...works well.

http://www.cameronscookware.com/Stovetop%20Smoker.aspx

i think they offer larger sizes than the one we have (about 10x12 if i remember correctly).


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

I've done it in the oven using a marinade of 1 cup soy sauce (light) about 1/4 cup worcestershire, 1 tsp liquid smoke, and 1/2 tsp garlic powder. Marinate overnite, pepper it if desired, and then as was mentioned, place toothpicks through the end and hang from the upper oven rack with foil lining the bottom of the oven and the door propped slightly open. Lowest temp for somewhere around 4 hours should do it.

One thing: Make sure the is NO fat in your strips as it will turn rancid quickly.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> cut it in strips (with the grain),
> I've found some of the premixed jerky season bags at Walmart are hard to beat unless you have a secret recipe


This is the norm, but I like to make some with the cross grain so it does not end up between the teeth so much. It does break down for chewing quicker.

Yup secrete recipe. one of my ideas is soaking some meat in pineapple juice overnight, then blot dry and add your seasoning. Its pretty good.

usually 8 hours in the dehydrator and having your dehydrator plugged into a timer helps also.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

someone posted this at ttmb awhile back and this is the way ive been doing it , love it,, http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=329581&highlight=jerky


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I have tried several of the hi mountain flavors from BPS on goose and turkey. Goose is rough, you have to bleed it lots and get off all the fat and junk and then if you over do it, its gonna be gamey.

Turkey (store bought) is awesome, we did the cajun and cracked pepper and garlic one. 2 pounds didn't make it though the day.

Oven is easy and with the drying racks, you can do a lot easily.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ill get a flat iron steak at kroger and do the 45 min. freezer thing then slice it lay strips on papertowels and soak up excess juice also pat down on top, then put in a bowl and weigh it to figure about how much mix to make, usully buy the bigger flat iron and after weighing about 1.5 pounds, uses about 1/4 of my small oven rack so i guess if i tried i could do 6 pounds easy and no drip on the foil at all and my oven is only a 30 inch wide. i like alot of black pepper so when seasoning ill sprinkle extra cracked black pepper, 24 hours or more before drying in oven, some suggest to crack the oven door but havent been dissapointed with mine and leave to shut with a digital sensor thermometer and at about 190- 200 about 2 hours just check it after an hour and try it till it gets to where you like it. after doing this about 3 times now will probably never buy store bought again unless stoping somewhere and have some with a beer,lol


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

there's a good base recipe by Alton Brown on Foodtv.com, but it uses way too much worcestershire for us. We cut it back to about 1 tbsp, and after marinating meat overnight, we sprinkle on Adam's Brisket Rub lightly both sides, dry in dehydrator. Adam's spices are in almost every grocery store now. They make the best chili powder in the world, in our opinions.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

*hey*

I did some homemade jerky the other day as well, bought some steak and turkey milanesa, and the seasoning from academy also adding some steal seasonings and some cracked pepper, turkey didn't last but a few hours, really easy to make. Marinade all night , and just expierment, my kids love this stuff.


----------

